# Good news from Arizona



## arizonaguide (Jul 7, 2009)

> GOOD NEWS FROM ARIZONA
> Massad Ayoob
> 
> Yesterday, the appellate court overturned the murder conviction of Harold Fish in Arizona, and remanded it for a new trial. This is indeed welcome news.
> ...


:cool:


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jul 7, 2009)

Good news finally for you guys.


----------



## American-n-NZ (Jul 7, 2009)

Hopefully he will get his walking papers.


----------



## 08steeda (Jul 7, 2009)

That is good news!!! Hopefully he is home soon!!!


----------



## Centermass (Jul 7, 2009)

It appears Judge Mark Moran and the Coconino DA collectively failed to give Harold Fish equal footing and a fair trial by either suppressing evidence or "sanitizing" it. 

Because there were no other witnesses besides Fish or Kuenzli, hard to tell if the outcome may or could have been different, but that was for a jury to decide. And when they did, it was hard to do it fairly when a judge and a prosecutor unbalanced the scales of justice.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 7, 2009)

I remember this story well from other boards I visited during the trial. 

The whole "jacketed hollow point" and "10mm" just racked my ass.  It's obvious the layman has already been indoctrinated that anything more than a slingshot is somehow evidence of intent, not self defense.


----------



## QC (Jul 7, 2009)

_The jury was not allowed to know just how violent the dead man had been. Nor were the jurors given proper instructions on what constitutes self-defense. Both of these errors are cited in the higher court’s decision to reverse._

Targets down...Patch out


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 7, 2009)

Damn.  Good luck to you, Mr. Fish.


----------

